# Nombre de destinataire maximum dans MAIL



## Membre supprimé 23628 (29 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous ...
Ma question peut paraître bizarre .. mais j'aurai aimé savoir combien de destinataires on peut  mettre au maximum dans mail lors de l'envoi d'un courriel ..

imaginon que j'ai 1000 contacts dans mon carnet d'adresses ... (et qu'il forme un groupe) si je décide de leur envoyer un mail lambda et que je mets le groupe en destinataire . tous vont techniquement recevoir ce mail .. mais l'app va pas un peu pédaler dans la semoule ou mettre le smtp a genoux ? et si je fais plein de petits groupes à la place de celui de 1000,genre de 100, cela ira mieux ? etc ...  

merci d'avance  

ps : la raison est que je veux faire une sorte de mailing list et ca me gave d'utiliser un script php pour ca (je préfére mettre un champ de texte sur ma page, je recois l'adresse et je la stock ...)  ... :rose:  comment ça c'est con comme technique ?


----------



## vleroy (29 Novembre 2007)

Maxbulk mailer serait plus approprié à ce que tu veux faire et 1000 adresses ne lui feront pas peur.





Et "Internet" serait un forum plus approprié à ta question, comme on te l'a mis en rouge, là au dessus dans le titre du forum :


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Maxbulk mailer serait plus approprié à ce que tu veux faire et 1000 adresses ne lui feront pas peur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





merci pour la réponse et désolé pour le postage au mauvais endroit  
  (mais bon c 'est comme si j'avais posté dans arts graphiques) ...

le problème de Maxbulk mailer c'est qu'il est payant ...  :rose: 
de quelle manière pourrais je en savoir plus sur les capacités de mails ??


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> merci pour la réponse et désolé pour le postage au mauvais endroit
> (mais bon c 'est comme si j'avais posté dans arts graphiques) ...
> 
> le problème de Maxbulk mailer c'est qu'il est payant ...  :rose:
> de quelle manière pourrais je en savoir plus sur les capacités de mails ??



faux, il y a une version gratuite, qui laisse un petit bandeau en bas, mais bon, il faut bien faire quelques concessions. Maintenant, si c'est strictement professionnel, l'achat n'est pas démesuré vu le service rendu


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (30 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> faux, il y a une version gratuite, qui laisse un petit bandeau en bas, mais bon, il faut bien faire quelques concessions. Maintenant, si c'est strictement professionnel, l'achat n'est pas démesuré vu le service rendu



merci .. (j'avais pas vu) ...


----------



## Dramis (30 Novembre 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> de quelle manière pourrais je en savoir plus sur les capacités de mails ??



En théorie il n'y a pas de limite aux nombre de destinataire dans un mail.

Par contre le FAI va le limiter pour éviter que tu spams.  Donc ça dépend de ton fai.

pour maxbulk mailler, tu vas rencontrer le même genre de problèmes, si tu envoies 1000 message en un cours laps de temps, le fai va déterminer que tu spams et te couper l'acces à son smtp.  Tu dois donc le paramètre pour par exemple envoyer un mail a toutes les 60 secondes.


----------

